

Rustle, Tingle, Relax: The Compelling World of A.S.M.R - mmaia
http://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/07/28/rustle-tingle-relax-the-compelling-world-of-a-s-m-r/

======
sciguy77
This reminds me of a great This American Life Episode:
[http://www.thisamericanlife.org/radio-
archives/episode/491/t...](http://www.thisamericanlife.org/radio-
archives/episode/491/tribes?act=2)

The TAL journalist offers a more personal perspective of what ASMR is like. If
you find this kind of thing interesting its well worth a listen.

------
falcolas
It's a shame these trigger an almost exact opposite effect for me. The sounds
which soothe others make me irritable, twitchy, and tense.

I find it very fascinating how differently people can respond to the same
stimuli.

------
lfuller
Is this phenomenon the same as the "goosebumps" you often get when listening
to a favourite song or thinking about a happy memory?

~~~
tammer
A similar feeling, but more to much more intense.

